# Computer crashes caused by dxgkrnl.sys



## scybez (Jul 13, 2012)

When I play video games my computer usually crashes. There have been 2 occasions where I wasn't playing video games and it crashes. I found out that the driver that makes my computer crash is caused by *dxgkrnl.sys* and the caused address is *dxgkrnl.sys+5d000* everytime my computer crashes. The crash address is ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0. It started about a month ago.


OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
x66
I installed it myself
OS version
Hardware is about a year old
I reinstalled the OS last week
Intel Core i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz
NVIDIA GTX 460
MSI H55M-E23(MS-7636) 3.0
COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RP-600-PCAR 600W ATX from factor 12V V2.01 Power Supply
8 GB RAM DDR3


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello scybez and welcome to TSF!

Please refer to the following thread and reply here accordingly:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## scybez (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to put the zip.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello,

if Timeout Detection and Recovery fails to recover the display driver, it will then shoot the 0x116 bugcheck. There are many different things that can cause a 0x116, which I will explain below:

*NOTE: If overclocking, please reset the system to default values while troubleshooting it. This includes CPU, RAM, GPU overclocking. You're more than welcome to put your stocks back to clock after we've diagnosed your issues!!!!!*

The first thing I recommend doing if overclocks aren't the issue is fully uninstalling and reinstalling your nVidia video card drivers, as a bad driver installation can cause 116 bugchecks, especially since the culprit is being pointed to nvlddmkm.sys (nVidia video card drivers). If these issues started happening after a driver update, rollback the video card drivers you installed to an earlier version that worked previously without issue.

The following hardware issues can cause a TDR event:



> 1. Unstable overclock (CPU, GPU, etc). Revert all and any overclocks to stock settings.
> 
> 2. Bad sector in memory resulting in corrupt data being communicated between the GPU and the system (video memory otherwise known as VRAM or physical memory otherwise known as RAM).
> 
> ...


Run System File Checker:



> SFC.EXE /SCANNOW
> 
> Go to Start and type in "cmd.exe" (without the quotes)
> 
> ...


- Overheating of the CPU or GPU and or other components can cause 0x116 bugchecks. Monitor your temperatures and ensure the system is cooled adequately.

- GPU failure. Whether it's heat, power issue (PSU issue), failing VRAM, etc.

The following software issues can cause a TDR event:


> -Incompatible drivers of any sort (either GPU, sound, etc) ( http://www.microsoft.com/windows/com...s/default.aspx )
> 
> -Messy / corrupt registry
> 
> ...


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## scybez (Jul 13, 2012)

There has been one crash after all these things. I did the System File Checker and can't upload the file to this website so I uploaded it here:CBS.log download - 2shared 
The RAM and GPU testing was good.
I reinstalled the drivers.
I have never overcloaked hardware.
I used CCleaner to clean the registry.
How do you uninstall and reinstall DirectX.
When you said/quoted: Incompatible drivers of any sort (either GPU, sound, etc) 
The link doesn't work properly.
The only thing I have not done was the HDD Procedure because I don't have a CD or DVD.

CBS.log download - 2shared


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

> I used CCleaner to clean the registry.


Do not do this. I would recommend stop doing this from this point on. I can go into details if you'd like, but just do not clean the registry.

Also, after seeing that cbs log, I am going to recommend a repair install:

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums

Regards,

Patrick


----------

